# About ssrv



## Happyexpat2 (8 mo ago)

Hello , I am just arriving Philly and interested with SSRV. I am 40, have no pension. 
there are 2 different SSRV , SSRV classic and smile. But I couldn’t understand,what is difference between them ? I am not interested to buy condo or something. Just i can deposit the required money. 
and another thing , how i will apply ?
i will just fill the form and send by email ? That is all ? How i will open bank account for SSRV and deposit required money ?
And i read that i need police clearance from my home country. But how i will get it ? I am from Turkey but i am living in Thailand. And now i will come Philly. I need to go back Turkey and get police clearance ?

*”Original valid Police Clearance from country of origin, and an additional NBI Clearance, if applicant has stayed in the Philippines for over 30 days from last date of entry;”*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Happyexpat2 said:


> Hello , I am just arriving Philly and interested with SSRV. I am 40, have no pension.
> there are 2 different SSRV , SSRV classic and smile. But I couldn’t understand,what is difference between them ? I am not interested to buy condo or something. Just i can deposit the required money.
> and another thing , how i will apply ?
> i will just fill the form and send by email ? That is all ? How i will open bank account for SSRV and deposit required money ?
> ...


The minimum age for SRRV is currently 50 years old. I was 35 but was being abused by the Chinese. There is the expectation that it will change again in the not too distant future.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Philippines don't make it easy for a younger Expat to retire here so no pension and under 50 won't work.

I'm almost positive that even if you wanted to marry you'll need to support yourself with a pension or an allotment or large bank account.

What about South America?


----------



## Happyexpat2 (8 mo ago)

I see. i missed it , regulations changed In 2020 but i still can stay with extensions up to 36 months I think. Still not a bad deal.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

About – Mary Jane Gomez Visa Consultancy

People have used her services with success.


----------

